# how do you store your miter gauges?



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I have several Incra miter gauge/fence units, each set up for particular uses.
Needless to say, they take up a lot of precious space (I don't have a flat surface anywhere in my shop that doesn't have piles of items on them)
my question is how do you guys store your miter gauges?
most particularly, I am looking for ideas or photos of wall hung methods as I have a plywood wall right next to my table saw.
I know this should be a simple thing but I tend to over-think things and end up not getting anything done.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a few Delta miter gauges that sit on a shelf under the side table on my tablesaw. I also have an Osborn miter gauge that I used most of the time hanging on the wall about 6' from my saw. Given that it's full of hole, it just hangs on a nail with a cut down head so I can grab it quickly without having to fight with it.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

these have the 18" extruded aluminum fences, no holes for hanging, and they are a bit heavy


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

All my gauges live on the tooling to which they apply.
NOBODY touches my Incra 1000 SE on the TS except moi.
Bill


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I think a rolling cart may be a good solution for you. Several dedicated shelves for each miter gauge. You could always incorporate a place to put clamps, saw blades, push sticks, tune up tools etc. Use the vertical space fully.

A huge table saw station would also work.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

no more floor space for a rolling cart


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

My miter gauges rest either on the machine they go to or hang on the side of the machine for easy access.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> no more floor space for a rolling cart
> 
> - knotheadswoodshed


In the same boat. My EB3 used to hang on the router table but since the rebuild, I try to keep it on the table saw. Its size and built in holes make it a little easier to hang on the wall.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a couple of metal shelving units that store my miter gauges and sleds.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

Like this using the original hanger that came with the saw. Can't remember the last time I used it though.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

No pics because I just moved, but I use 2 shelf brackets about 8" apart on the wall and hang my miter gauges and other fences on them.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I just leave my incra on my saw. Gonna build a shelf eventually.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I just leave my incra on my saw. Gonna build a shelf eventually.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

The Osborne EB3 has nice screw sized holes in it. I hang it on the wall.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

My Incra stays on the left side of the saw or on the bench behind it when using a sled or doing some other non gauge function. Try a shelf under one of the wings of the TS. On the router tables, they go on the shelf below the table. Spares sit on a shelf somewhere out of the way til I need them.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I hang the one I use for my table saw on on the side of a extension cabinet. The cabinet is 3/4 ply and i inserted dowels to hang it on. Convenient and out of the way when not in use. I also have another Incra next to my router table and another hanging on the side of my bandsaw.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

I took a 1.5 inch section of pvc bolted it to my bandsaw and I just slip the the gauge into it.


----------

